
Raspberry Pi 4 Cluster with Kubernetes (K3s) - alexellisuk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjpVtNjiXSU
======
Havoc
Am I right in thinking that these clusters are purely for educational use or
do these things scale in a commercially meaningful way?

~~~
jjeaff
They are definitely not efficient for large computing needs. You can a much
better dollar per mip ratio in a faster system.

But I think there are definitely some commercial applications for tiny
clusters of 2 to 3 Pis where small amounts of local compute is desired with
high availability.

